# Might become a foster advice needed.



## WesF (Apr 17, 2009)

The rescue where I got Samson from is in need of foster homes. My wife and I were thinking of fostering one of the GSDs they have. We could only take in one with our current situation. I wanted to get some advice from people who have fostered before. Any tips or suggestions you might have for me please do tell. Thanks


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hi wesf, thanks so much for considering fostering, the need is so great, and fosters are indeed the backbone of rescue. the only advice i have for you is to be stronger than i was and not become a "foster failure", where you just can't let the dog go! as long as you foster for a reputable rescue it should be a very rewarding experience, to know that you've been the "bridge" that allows a dog to go on to the good life. thanks again to you and your wife!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

My client fosters, She has helped dozens of dogs. She adopted two. Yeah she crys everytime one leaves but it is great.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I have been a happy foster home for over six years now and love it. I find it very rewarding.

Since you adopted your own pet from this rescue, you'll probably already know the answer to at least some of the questions I would ask a rescue I was considering fostering for.

1. How are the available for adoption dogs exposed to the adopting public? Is there a website or a Petfinder page? Or will the foster parent need to do mobile adoption events to get exposure? 

2. Who pays for routine vet care? What about non-routine and/or emergency vet care? Are animals spayed/neutered prior to adoption, or are they adopted out on a spay/neuter contract?

3. Who pays for food? What about training?

4. Is there a system in place for moving the dog to another foster home if it doesn't work out with you? How long would that process take, if there is one?

5. Who checks applications and follows up on references and home visits? If you get a bad feeling about a potential adopter, do you have final say about the adoption?

There are very few activities as rewarding as fostering. I say go for it!
Sheilah


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

great post sheilah!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I am just doing my first foster. It is so much more rewarding then I could even put into words. If you decide to go through with it you will be helping a dog that probably had little or no chance at life grow and become ready for a new family that will love him. It's so awesome!


----------

